
The World's Most Shareable Website - mhr_online
http://worldsmostshareablewebsite.greig.cc/
======
SCAQTony
I do not believe that any gender, race or creed has a "monopoly" on sanity. As
far as wars go, as mentioned in the article insinuating that men have a
penchant for it, Margaret Thatcher had no problem sending war ships to
"defend" the Falkland islands or sending troops into harms way into the
Iraq/Kuwait war.

